# Zapco 650.6, NR



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

here


----------



## paulmofyourhand (Dec 30, 2008)

i won that auction for $301 shipped. then he cancelled the auction saying "it was stolen from his house"

guess he didn't want to fork over a good deal


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

If i were you, I would open a case with Ebay. What are the odds that it was stolen right after you won it? I'm guessing pretty damn low.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

That sucks. I sold one of my zapco reference 1000.2's on ebay. Bid ended up being really low since it was my first sale on ebay. I hated to do it but I sold it for the price for what the auction ended at. Never once thought about not sending it.


----------

